
SEC Discloses Edgar Corporate Filing System Was Hacked in 2016 - shill
https://www.wsj.com/articles/sec-discloses-edgar-corporate-filing-system-was-hacked-in-2016-1505956552
======
zaroth
Holy fuck - breaching EDGAR and getting away with _trading_ on the information
- and we are learning about this now?

To be fair, I've used EDGAR and it is <cough> very legacy. So no question it
was completely compromised.

The mistake was putting non-public information on it in the first place. The
risk assessment for private data exposure was extreme and my damp recollection
is that the site warned explicitly of such?

